# Edit function?



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Seems my edit function on my posts is no longer working...?
Noticed it on my Great stuff thread?

https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/great-stuff-foam-in-mower-tires.565024/#post-7920511


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

That function only lasts for so long that I'm aware of. The post you linked to is from Thursday.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I *think* it lasts 24 hours.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

That post a 10:46 last night....has no 'edit" on it?

Now this post has it on it....will keep track..........
1:21 PM, 8-22-17

Edit still on at
7:38 P/M.
9:15 P/M


----------



## HTAdmin (Dec 21, 2015)

I don't remember off the top of my head how long the edit function works, but if you need an edit you can either report it along with the list of edits, or start a conversation with me with the URL to the thread and the list of edits.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Not that big of a deal....but was surprised to see it go way....only forum I know of that does....?
Anyway post # 4 edit is gone now...since 9;15 PM


----------



## HTAdmin (Dec 21, 2015)

Most forums I know of limit editing so you can correct a word or two if you messed up, but you can't say delete the post after 24 hours. 

That being said, I will remove personal information regardless of when it was posted, so if you need me to do that please let me know.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Austin said:


> Most forums I know of limit editing so you can correct a word or two if you messed up, but you can't say delete the post after 24 hours.
> 
> That being said, I will remove personal information regardless of when it was posted, so if you need me to do that please let me know.


That's OK...like I said no biggie was a surprise to me.


----------



## HTAdmin (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm glad it's no biggie. Just a reminder though if you need an edit past the time limit get a hold of me and I'll do it.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Austin said:


> I'm glad it's no biggie. Just a reminder though if you need an edit past the time limit get a hold of me and I'll do it.


Yea, thanks...I keep that in mind...


----------

